# Super guard cleaning question?



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi I have just brought a white GTR 2010, the car has been super guarded at some point unsure when, but is 4 years old,

I want to clean it today, I only have autogylm products to hand srp and wax,
But I would like to clay the car first if thats ok,

Would this be an issue with the super guard?

cheers


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Super guard is utter shite the quicker you put something decent on the better


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

ide get a detailer to give it there magic, where you live??


----------



## ANDY GTR (Jul 18, 2008)

I second that its over priced and not that good clay bar and wax :chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

one of the first things I did to mine when I got it....









now I just need to get rid of the residue from the stupid sticker.


----------

